# What's Wrong With Andrew Bynum?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm used to seeing him dominate around this time of the season, not play like ****. Against Spencer Hawes tonight (and the rest of the Kings front line), he's 1/8 shooting, has 3 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists and 2 blocks in 33 minutes. He's not even in the game at the end right now. What's going on?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think it's a combination of things: his respiratory infection and the fact that he has been in a slump. He's just a young player that is pretty mentally weak right now. Not everyone has the determination and killer instinct that Kobe (and I'd say Gasol) has.

But Bynum clearly doesn't play well when anything is wrong with his health. He didn't play well when his knee was messed up and now he's struggling with this. He'll be fine eventually. He's just going through a slump. He's still very young. 

I just hope he plays 70+ games and gets a chance to get over this slump. I expect him to put up some big games when this thing clears up.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I honestly have no idea. He just doesn't seem to care a lot. Probably sad that he won't be voted in the All Star game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

He's been in the league for 5 years. Not young anymore unless you go by his age. Oh, and he's not being mentor by Kareem anymore. Not because of Jabbar recent condition. It was long before that. He quit learning from Kareem. This is how immature Bynum has been. I was high on him, and not to mention I created a thread about Lakers drafting him 5 years on this message board. He still has potential but he hasn't shown his worth. I could care less about dealing with medical problems. Though, regrettable but Bynum isn't doing himself any favors. If he can't play to his full strength, then he should simply take the time off or come out of bench.

But coming out of bench means his stock will be lower. His agent wouldn't be happy. And we all know about who his agent is..don't we?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> He just doesn't seem to care a lot.


I see that as well. He just doesn't seemed frustrated at all by the fact that he's playing so poorly.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's a young player trying to find his role on a stacked team. He's going to have some ups and downs, it's inevitable.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

been wanting to trade him since the start of the season. he's been in the league 4-5 years now and has yet to string a consistent/successful season. despite that, his stock value is soaring high.

if he stays physically healthy, he'll pick it up in january, but i still won't like his game one bit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

He's playihng so lazy right now the respitaory issue must be really taking its toll he's not running the floor hard, not contesting shots all that much he's weak grabbing boards and offensively the only move he does now is the hook coming middle he has far more moves than that. 

He's playing terrible. Like mentioned above he doesn't play well when not perfectly healthy he just sorta coasts when he's not right. 

His age is no longer an excuse its his lack of consistent motor and focus thats the issue. 

PJ hasn't started joking him in the media so it must be a real issue they're working through.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I thought I would be a bigger fan of his than I am at this point. Every time I see him lazily hack at a player or watch a loose ball bounce around the floor with his hands in his pockets I get mildly disgusted. 

I think he will always be inconsistent unless he is a top two option on a team. And of course the opinions of the general public will flacuate accordingly as a result of that. However that being said he's still a very valuable player to have.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> He's playihng so lazy right now the respitaory issue must be really taking its toll he's not running the floor hard, not contesting shots all that much he's weak grabbing boards and offensively the only move he does now is the hook coming middle he has far more moves than that.
> 
> He's playing terrible. Like mentioned above he doesn't play well when not perfectly healthy he just sorta coasts when he's not right.
> 
> ...


Considering AB's been playing terribly, i hope the reason it's his health. 
But eventhough, if Phil is putting him out there, "health issues" seem to not be the case.
Dude is weak minded, we know. I haven't had the chance to see the Lakers for like a month, so i'm asking: isn't AB been fed at the post? Does he appear to have a reason to feel he is being left out of the offense?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's been fed in the post but imo he disrupts the offense since he doesn't know how to pass out of the double team. when he gets the ball he's always thinking "score." his body doesn't contort much (he only uses his length/height), so his offensive skills are valuable but limited.

pau is 10x better. he can pass, play face up ball, and also post his man up. he can do everything, bynum can basically do jump hooks and catch lobs. and if his offense is not clicking, his defensive energy also lacks.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Everyone just overrated Bynum IMO. If the expectations were lowered Andrew wouldn't look as bad. Andrew is also a weak minded individual. However I would take Nene or Jefferson over Bynum at any point in their careers. Those guys are tough minded, and with Nene you have great defense, super athletic player, and a guys offensive game thats getting better and better. With Jefferson you have a guy with amazing post fundamentals and a hard worker that cleans up the glass night and night out. You don't get a consistent version of Bynum like ever. You get good or bad Andrew.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

forget al jefferson.. he's a black hole too. he's more athletic than drew, but we don't need his offense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> he's been fed in the post but imo he disrupts the offense since he doesn't know how to pass out of the double team. when he gets the ball he's always thinking "score." his body doesn't contort much (he only uses his length/height), so his offensive skills are valuable but limited.
> 
> pau is 10x better. he can pass, play face up ball, and also post his man up. he can do everything, bynum can basically do jump hooks and catch lobs. and if his offense is not clicking, his defensive energy also lacks.


Bynum's biggest fault is the same fault Kobe had at his age, he got too much attention early on.

You are knocking the guy because he is not as good as Pau? What low post player in the West is? Just Duncan probably (I don't consider Dirk a low post player). How many games so far in three years have Bynum and Pau played together? maybe 60? In sporadic stretches as well. He's got to adjust to playing off the ball a little bit better of course. I'm willing to give him time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bynum's biggest fault is the same fault Kobe had at his age, he got too much attention early on.
> 
> You are knocking the guy because he is not as good as Pau? What low post player in the West is? Just Duncan probably (I don't consider Dirk a low post player). How many games so far in three years have Bynum and Pau played together? maybe 60? In sporadic stretches as well. He's got to adjust to playing off the ball a little bit better of course. I'm willing to give him time.


what? kobe didn't get THAT much attention, and he started producing his 2nd year in the league despite playing behind an all-star in eddie jones. it's bynum's 5th season, and he still hasn't proven anything. 

you're totally wrong with bynum's biggest fault, especially when you compare him to kobe. bynum just doesn't have what it takes to be a superstar player, or even a good/great defender. he's just very inconsistent, and his game is limited.

i'm not knocking drew's game because he's not as good as pau, but i'm just saying pau is way more valuable to the team. he contributes in so many ways, even when he's not getting touches.

don't get me wrong, i don't have a grudge against drew.. i just think he's way overrated, and we'd be better off trading him than keeping him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> what? kobe didn't get THAT much attention, and he started producing his 2nd year in the league despite playing behind an all-star in eddie jones. it's bynum's 5th season, and he still hasn't proven anything.
> 
> you're totally wrong with bynum's biggest fault, especially when you compare him to kobe. bynum just doesn't have what it takes to be a superstar player, or even a good/great defender. he's just very inconsistent, and his game is limited.
> 
> ...


I'm just in shock. Kobe was being called the next MJ by his second season. You don't remember the 98 all-star game in New York and the way they hyped Kobe versus Jordan? when he waved off Karl Malone's pick??????


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe got way more hype than Bynum coming into the league. High school players were a rarity and he and Jermaine O'Neal were very popular from the moment they entered the league. Kobe got more hype becausehe was better and drew constant comparisons to Jordan. Bynum is struggling right now because he's young, lost, and has no confidence. It happens to young players all the time. I don't know what's wrong with some of you. You wanted to annoint him as the second coming of Wilt at the beginning of the year and now want to trade him for any random scrub. Leave him be, he'll be fine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

let the man work through the slump. It not like its costing us games.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> let the man work through the slump. It not like its costing us games.


Agree with the first sentence. The second one is rubbish though.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Having Walton come back will help Bynum.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Having Walton come back will help Bynum.


:banana:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Having Walton come back will help Bynum.


with artest at the 3, i don't think you can say that anymore. ron looks for drew quite often.

and it's nice to see drew doing well tonight with 7 points.. his team needs him. this is the lakers' 3rd game in 4 nights, and they went to double OT Just 2 days ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just think Bynum is like alot of bigmen unless he's involved offensively he loafs through games problem is he's not good enough offensively to feed him as much as he wants to keep him engaged in the games fully. 

He's bogging down our offense.... the team plays better with LO at 4 and Gasol at 5 because with Kobe their hoops IQ's are all on the same level. Bynum's isn't he doesn't understand the game as well so he and Gasol don't play with any chemistry on either end of the floor because Bynum can't anticipate things in the same way. 

Bynum and Gasol just need more time on the floor together is all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm just in shock. Kobe was being called the next MJ by his second season. You don't remember the 98 all-star game in New York and the way they hyped Kobe versus Jordan? when he waved off Karl Malone's pick??????


so what if kobe was being compared to MJ? hell, even harold minor was called baby jordan. it was only a year or two removed from the jordan era, so the analysts/media were looking for a suitable replacement.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

afobisme said:


> so what if kobe was being compared to MJ? hell, even harold minor was called baby jordan. it was only a year or two removed from the jordan era, so the analysts/media were looking for a suitable replacement.


Are you kidding?

Kobe's hype was out of this world for years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now the word is that Andrew may have some sort of knee problems again (from ESPN's Rumor Central...his knee got treatment)...oh geez...

Honestly, I really wouldn't mind if we shopped Andrew for more dependable options. There are SOOOOO many different deals out there that could help us. 

Hinrich + Tyrus Thomas + James Johnson for Bynum + Farmar
Ben Gordon + Maxiell for Bynum + Morrison

That's just two.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

That Hinrich+Noah deal doesn't sound so bad right about now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> so what if kobe was being compared to MJ? hell, even harold minor was called baby jordan. it was only a year or two removed from the jordan era, so the analysts/media were looking for a suitable replacement.


I'm not going to argue with you whether or not Kobe was more hyped than Bynum. You either weren't following basketball back then or have a horrible memory.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, Kobe already had his own videogame by the time of his second or third season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe lived up to his hype..Bynum hasn't yet.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

"Andrew Bynum Day-to-Day Dec 29 
Comment: Bynum has apparently been dealing with "tightness" in his knee recently, the Orange County Register reports."

I think its just an excuse for his poor play but it may be something.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I heard about that a few days ago. I don't really think it's an excuse. Wonder if he's playing tonight.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

i wonder if you guys would trade Bynum for something like... Hinrich and Noah and... idk, a draft pick.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

4 rebounds tonight.

I don't have an explanation left.


----------

